# HELP-----Mt vernon AE "min. firepot temp"



## pelletkrzd (Jan 2, 2010)

We currently heat our house with a Mt Vernon AE--free standing stove, installed new 12/08.  I had no issues with stove last year (with the exception of a cracked baffle plate which has since been replaced).  Last year we burned 4 tons of Barefoots with no issues what so ever.  So far this season I have used about 1.5 tons of Lingnetics.  Approximately 2 weeks ago I noticed the stove periodically would not restart after shutting down for an auto cleaning or just because it got up to set temp.  Of course I was either asleep or came home to a cold house it never seemed to happen when I was around.  When this happened thermostat would read "MIN FIRE POT TEMP"  and it would give me a RETRY option on the thermostat which I pushed and within a few minuted it would restart.  This situation seems to have become routine now almost everytime the stove shuts off it will not restart on its own.  But again after i hit retry button stove comes right on.  I first thought there may be an issue with fines somehow clogging auger or drop tube area, but I think this is dispelled due to the fact that the stove always starts right up after I hit retry.  I also thought igniter may be going bad but this does not seem to be true either if it fires back up after hitting retry.  This has happened with a full hopper, a nearly empty hopper,  and everywhere in between.  I even have tried using some of the Barefoots I had left over from last year thinking the Lings may be the culprit, that has not helped.  I routinely (2x's week) vaccum firebox, clean fire pot, glass, etc. and bi-weekly I clean baffle, drop tube, hopper/auger area, heat exchanger, and 2 exhaust exits thoroughly.  I feel stove has performed well until this issue and heats approx 2800 sq. ft. quite nicely.  I have described the issue the best I could with the remedies I have attempted.  Any suggestions to help in resolving the issue before I contact the quad tech.  would be appreciated.


----------



## Gweeper64 (Jan 2, 2010)

Puzzling.... I've nothing off the top of my head. The only time I've gotten the "min firepot temp" error was when I was truly out of fuel. However, I have found that when this does happen, I am usually best off pulling the power from the wall for a few seconds to reset the brains before trying a restart. If I don't, it sometimes does not restart after filling the hopper. Don't know why. One of those things.


----------



## pelletkrzd (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks for the reply Gweeper64---i'll unplug stove to allow for a reset of circuit board next time I catch it acting up.  It would be nice if this was the remedy.


----------



## smoke show (Jan 2, 2010)

Gweeper64 said:
			
		

> Puzzling.... I've nothing off the top of my head. The only time I've gotten the "min firepot temp" error was when I was truly out of fuel. However, I have found that when this does happen, I am usually best off pulling the power from the wall for a few seconds to reset the brains before trying a restart. If I don't, it sometimes does not restart after filling the hopper. Don't know why. One of those things.


you need to throw a handful of pellets in the pot before attempting a restart when it has run out of fuel as the auger is empty also and takes time to refill.

pelletkrzd- isn't your AE still under warranty???


----------



## Gweeper64 (Jan 3, 2010)

no pane said:
			
		

> you need to throw a handful of pellets in the pot before attempting a restart when it has run out of fuel as the auger is empty also and takes time to refill.



Yea, that helps too. I usually do both if I run out.


----------



## smg64ct (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi,

I get that message all the time and it drove me crazy. What happens is that everytime I would open the lid to add or check pellets the open lid light would be on the display. The micro switch is very sensitive and I would tap on my top and it would go away. When you open the lid it stops feeding pellets and the fire would go put. It took me a little time to see why this kept happening to me.


----------



## mainegeek (Jan 3, 2010)

I only get that message on my stove when the hopper runs empty.

It does take longer for it to catch once the stove is emptied; usually two attempts for me.

I did come home earlier this year to a full hopper and an error on the thermostat; something like "Blower speed to slow".  I unplugged it and cleaned EVERYTHING including the blower motor (it was due anyways).  I haven't seen the problem since... I don't know if the cleaning was really what resolved the problem or just unplugging it.

I usually have no problems with the lid switch or the low pellet sensor.  Every so often it will read one of those on the display when it is not the case.  When that happens I tap around to get the dust to drop off the sensors, burn the rest of the hopper, and then clean the hopper with my shop vac.


----------



## LJ4174 (Jan 3, 2010)

I get this every now and then on mine, but normally it's when I run out of pellets...  I just posted a thread about Lignetics pellets.  I'm burning them too, along with a few other folks and we aren't liking them...


----------



## pelletkrzd (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks I think I saw that posting about the Lingnetics bridging in the hopper.  Of course I have been home most of day and error has not happened once----go figure.


----------



## pelletkrzd (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks to all that replied.  I think there was a misunderstanding that hopper was running out of pellets and I did not know to restart by putting pellets in fire pot, THIS WAS NOT THE CASE.  The stove would shut off during heating cycle with pellets in hopper.  Contacted sales rep today who in return contacted Quad, seems they thought my feed rate was too low (set on - 5) seems that was where I had best flame height.  I have run this way since last year with no issues. Quad tech thought maybe  bags of pellets had a little too much moisture in them and slow feed rate of -5 was not keeping pot to proper burn temp, resulting in the shut down of the stove.  Adjusted flame height / feed rate to -3 and is running without issues.  HOPEFULLY IT WILL STAY THAT WAY.


----------



## Gweeper64 (Jan 8, 2010)

pelletkrzd said:
			
		

> thanks to all that replied.  I think there was a misunderstanding that hopper was running out of pellets and I did not know to restart by putting pellets in fire pot, THIS WAS NOT THE CASE.  The stove would shut off during heating cycle with pellets in hopper.  Contacted sales rep today who in return contacted Quad, seems they thought my feed rate was too low (set on - 5) seems that was where I had best flame height.  I have run this way since last year with no issues. Quad tech thought maybe  bags of pellets had a little too much moisture in them and slow feed rate of -5 was not keeping pot to proper burn temp, resulting in the shut down of the stove.  Adjusted flame height / feed rate to -3 and is running without issues.  HOPEFULLY IT WILL STAY THAT WAY.



At least in my case, I understood what you were talking about. Interesting that you had the problem with two different brands of pellets though. Where do you store them?

So, the flame height adjustment fine tunes the feed rate? I was wondering about that. Didn't know whether it was that or air flow to the burn pot. Quad didn't tell me either way when I emailed them.


----------



## Andrewf (Nov 12, 2011)

your right about needing to set the flame to -3 or -5 i had it set to +5 and kept getting that min firepot temperature error that several others seem to be getting.  All is well now had for 4 years no issues.  Need to learn how to clean it but other than that it's great.


----------

